# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Must visit places in South America

## Petri

We're planning a round-the-world trip for early next year, flying from Europe to Middle East (Dubai, Muscat) to Asia, from Asia to Australia and New Zealand, and most likely from there through Tahiti and Eastern Islands to South America.   As the ticket is a RTW-ticket, we can fly within the continent to quite a few places without any (major) additional costs.

We've never been South America before, what places should we visit?   Due the flights, we'll be visiting Santiago de Chile, both Argentina and Galapagos island are high on the list. What other places should we visit?  We might visit Ushuaia just for the fact it's the southernmost city but I doubt we'll do an Antarctica trip, I'm not so fond of Antarctica tourism anyway (a friend has been there three times for research).

----------


## onebigdawg53

Hi Petri

As long as you are in Argentina, take the ferry from Buenos Aires to Uruguay for a day trip.  My uncle travels extensively in south america and Uruguay is one of his favorite countries - if he is on an extended stay, he spends his weekends in Montevideo.

As far as Chile, the wine district and the lake district are very nice (especially the lake district).  Depends whether you are more into city life or country life, I suppose.

I will see if I can find and post a website that I used to follow regularly, a young couple that travelled every country in South America by bycicle - lots of photographs and descriptions which may help you plan your trip.
take care
georgedp

----------


## onebigdawg53

Petri


The website I was referring to in my previous post is - 

http://downtheroad.org/southamerica

----------


## Petri

Thanks, I'll check the link.  A trip to Uruguay is a good idea, especially as we're most likely to visit Buenos Aires anyway.  I think we'll be looking for both city and country places to visit.

There are quite a few wines from Chile and Argentina we like a lot, although we've heard the best wines are exported and what you get in the country might be worse than at home.

----------

